# Crucial BX100 Freeze



## Moose (Apr 1, 2015)

I have recently purchased a SSD a crucial CT250BX100. I reinstalled windows on it though store many of my files on two WD Black 750GB drives. Unfortunately I have started to get freezes in the drive where the usage is at 100% yet no reading or writing is done, this causes a freeze in the system with only the mouse working for around 30 secs.

My system is AMD so many of the intel fixes I've read about online don't apply, I have updated my BIOS to the latest and tried in both IDE and AHCI mode, the freeze persists in both, I do not have acronis installed.

The freeze occurs most often after login when it's loading the desktop, and also when chrome is running, strangely firefox seems less affected maybe it's due to cache reading? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 1, 2015)

Damn, and there's no firmware update available for the SSD itself....

what about checking loose cables ? maybe change sata cables for brand new ones, try different sata ports, temporary test the computer without additionnal hardrives....

Also, even if you're not intending to use your drives on RAID, you could enable RAID mode in the bios, freshly reinstall Windows 8 over your SSD and provide the appropriate RAID drivers for your 990FX. I know it's overkill, but you can't enjoy your computer in its current state now do you ?


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2015)

Did it happen to install some system files on the WD Black?


----------



## Moose (Apr 1, 2015)

I have now disconnected every SATA device except the SSD now and plugged it into a different port with a different cable, unfortunately no change, so I'm guessing that it's not reliant on any other HD either.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2015)

Have you tried contacting Crucial support?

I reviewed the BX100 and haven't noticed any issues with it.


----------



## Moose (Apr 1, 2015)

I shall do that, I just tried putting it in my laptop and exactly the same thing happened after the same usage, so I think that it it either something with the windows installed on the SSD or the SSD itself.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 1, 2015)

Have you tried installing the Crucial Toolbox aka Crucial Storage Executive:  http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/support

http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/support-storage-executive

Also, make sure Chrome is most recent version...have seen issues there.


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey, @Moose! 

I'd strongly recommend contacting the SSD manufacturer's tech support and maybe RMA-ing the SSD is a good idea. 
However, the 100% usage of the hard drive is a common issue for Windows 8 and 8.1, but yet concerning. I'd suggest to try disabling several Windows Services ( Windows Search, Superfetch and BITS) and see if that will resolve the issue. 
press *Windows+R *> 
write *services.msc *> 
*Disable 
1-Super fetch
2-Windows Search
3-Background Intelligent Transfer Service*

If the problem still occurs, I recommend using Data LifeGuard to test the drives' health and SMART status. Here's a link to the software: http://products.wdc.com/support/kb.ashx?id=pPA7Vq

I hope everything works out with the SSD and there's nothing wrong with the other drives!  
SuperSoph_WD


----------



## Moose (Apr 2, 2015)

After trying Crucial excutive, LifeGuard, and disabling those services with no effect I decided to try reinstalling windows from a fresh format. Not too much of a bother as most of my files are on the twin WD Black 750GB HDDs, which I might add have never failed despite having over 5 years of heavy usage, which was why I bought them after HDDs failing in 1 year.

So far I have had no problems, I formatted myself unlike the first time I installed windows where it made 3 partitions, and installed in AHCI unlike before where it was in IDE mode. I guess now it is just a waiting game if it does it again I shall RMA, it works but I guess the problem could come back as it wasn't always there before.


----------



## Uplink10 (Apr 6, 2015)

Maybe it was the IDE mode fault. *IDE  mode does not support TRIM command.* AHCI is also the newest mode and I had Windows 7 which didn`t want to install in IDE mode which was primary mode for Windows XP.


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 6, 2015)

It's perfectly simple to install Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 on IDE disks, the OS don't care if it's ide or ahci at this early stage.




 

But you're right when you said IDE doesn't support TRIM, i took this screenshot , and almost got fooled by the informations.

It's not the TRIM feature that's enabled, it's the OS Delete Notification that's been enabled by design, but it's not working on IDE mode.


----------



## flappyone (Apr 8, 2015)

You should first check your SMART values. Use CrystalDiskInfo: (portable http://crystalmark.info/redirect.php?product=CrystalDiskInfo)
Expand the window and post a screenshot!


----------

